# Firearm Finisher wanted



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of someone in the Pensacola Area that does firearm finishing such as Parkerizing or Duracoat? I got a card from a guy at the gun show about 6 months ago and have misplaced it. I went to the most recent gun show no one offered firearm finishing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

Call Tim, He does really good work..

Timothy J. Barry
Baywatch Arms & Accessories
40 West Nine Mile Road #7
Pensacola, Florida 32534
[email protected]
http://www.baywatcharms.com
(850) 377-2654


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! I think he was the guy from the gun show I was looking for.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Tim does great work!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Tim does great work!


How did your wife like her Keltec finish?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

^If that was the pink Keltech that thing looked kool..I saw it when you posted on FB Tim..


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> How did your wife like her Keltec finish?


She loves it, she's been showing it off to all her friends!


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Tim, 

It seems like this is the way I want to go. I'm awaiting a few pieces like mags and scope rings. I think I will have two rifles done. One is an AR and the other is bolt action rifle. If I were to go with two colors on would like to do each with two colors. The barrels and grips in a black and everything else in a color that I will pick later. Could you PM a price quote for each? I will do them one at a time.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

The cerakote tim offers is FAR better than duracoat, everything ive ever had duracoated showed wear bad, the cerakote is the way to go


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I had Tim Cerakote my Springfiled 1911. Awesome job. I have a thread in the hunting forum. I second Baywatch.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Corpsman_Up said:


> Tim,
> 
> It seems like this is the way I want to go. I'm awaiting a few pieces like mags and scope rings. I think I will have two rifles done. One is an AR and the other is bolt action rifle. If I were to go with two colors on would like to do each with two colors. The barrels and grips in a black and everything else in a color that I will pick later. Could you PM a price quote for each? I will do them one at a time.


I think I can do each one for $100. Do you have any idea of a time frame when you are wanting to start?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Who built the bolt rifle? Looks like a savage action? Is just a stock replacement on a percision carbine or a full build? Looks like a serious shooter! Sorry to derail.


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

The barrel and action is a stock Savage 10FP Gen 2 (Pre Accutrigger). The chassis is by Mcree Percision. 

http://mcreesprecision.net/rifle_stocks.htm


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Baywatch*



Q2arrowhunter said:


> I had Tim Cerakote my Springfiled 1911. Awesome job. I have a thread in the hunting forum. I second Baywatch.


 
I have used Tim to do several jobs for me and have been more than satisfied with his work. He is very talented and has equipment to do what you want done. I have never had him coat a gun but have seen a lot of his work which was outstanding. 

Tim will not disapoint you.

Mike


----------

